# Mercury Custom Bike



## hardtail_chris (1. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen bin neu hier und wollte mal um Rat fragen. Ich möchte mir ein BW Hardtail von meinem örtlichen Händler zusammenstellen lassen. 
Letztendlich interessiert mich was Ihr zu dem Angebot sagt, denn ich kenne mich nur mäßig aus und möchte natürlich auch nicht unbedingt zuviel zahlen.

Er hat mir zusammengestellt:

Mercury Rahmen mit Lackierung

Manitou Skareb Super Lockout

Ritchey Pro Lenker

Ritchey Pro Vorbau

Ritchey Pro Sattelstütze

Magura HS 33 Bremsen

Mavic X221 Felgen / DT Speichen / XT Narben

XT 2004 Gruppe inkl. Schaltgriffe, Kurbel, Innenlager, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Kassette

Continental Vertkal 2.25 Reifen

Ritchey WCS Barends

Ritchey WCS Lenkergriffe

Besonderheiten: OHNE Sattel und Pedale

Das ganze soll fertig aufgebaut 2000 Euro kosten
Was haltet ihr davon?
Was wird das Rad wiegen? - Ich schätze mal so um die 12kg

Wäre froh für Anmerkungen ...

Chris


----------



## Nomercy (1. November 2004)

Hallo hardtail_chris,

bei den Ritchey-Kompomnenten kenne ich mich bzgl. Preis/Gewicht nicht so gut aus, aber ich denke daß es zumindest kein schlechter Deal ist. Was für ein Steuersatz wird denn verbaut? Und vom Gewicht könntest Du unter 12kg kommen. Wenn der Händler gut und in Deiner Nähe ist - was ja auch sehr zählt - dann schlag doch zu.

Bei mir sah das für 250EUR mehr incl. Pedale(n), Sattel und Zubehör so aus:

Rahmen Mercury 2003/2004
Gabel Manitou Skareb comp, disc only
Spacer 1 1/8, 5mm, schwarz
Naben BERGWERK disc (Hügi 240)
Felgen Mavic X223 disc, schwarz
Speichen DT Supercomp , schwarz
Nippel Prolock
Felgenband Schwalbe HP, Super
Schläuche Schwalbe, SV
Reifen Schwalbe
Vorbau BERGWERK GUT DRAUF
Lenker BERGWERK
Sattelstütze BERGWERK
Klemme BERGWERK
Sattel Selle Italia, FLITE SLR XP Trans Am
Steuersatz ACROS AH-02
Innenlager XT Shimano
Kurbel XT Shimano
Schaltwerk XT Shimano
Umwerfer XT Shimano
Zahnkranz XT Shimano
Kette Shimano, CN-HG 93
Schalthebel XT Shimano
Griffe Moosgummi
Bremse Shimano XT disc
Bremsgriffe Shimano XT
Pedal Shimano PD M424 inkl. Cleats
Bar End X-Tas-Y Ergo
Schalthülle SIS SP 40 (3xlang und 3xkurz)
Bremshülle SIS SP 40 (1xlang und 1xkurz )
Flaschenhalter LM
Lackschutzfolie
Schutz I SKS Shockboard und X-Tray Dry
Schutz II Syntace Little Joe
Schlagschutz X-TAS-Y
Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (1. November 2004)

Prinzipiell eine gute Zusammenstellung. Ich würde aber Scheibenbremsen nehmen, z.B. eine Magura Julie. Die kostet nicht die Welt an Aufpreis. Dann statt der Ritchey Pro Teile gleich WCS, dann wird's eine runde Sache.


----------



## hardtail_chris (2. November 2004)

@nomercy und wondermike

ich hatte eigentlich auch an scheibenbremsen gedacht aber anscheinend passen die nicht in den preisrahmen. ich will max 2000 euros anlegen. pedale und sattel brauch ich gar nicht. 

als vorbau wird ebenfalls ein ritchey pro verwendet.

ich mein der rahmen und die gabel sowie die gruppe ist gut. ich weiß nicht ob ich mich auf felgenbremsen einlassen soll oder doch lieber gleich scheibenbremsen. xt disk oder julie wären sicherlich eine gute wahl.
was habt ihr für erfahrungen mit scheibenbremsen...würde mich interessieren.
wcs teile würden die sache dann sicherlich noch abrunden.

nomercy, dein bike kostet ja nur 150 euro mehr (wenn man sattel und pedale mal abzieht) und hast aber zum teil viel bessere komponenten.
weißt du was dein bike wiegt???

grüße
chris


----------



## daif (2. November 2004)

hi,

zum Gewicht (auch von Nomercys Mercury), da gibt es nen Thread drüber, musst schauen...

von ner XT disc werden die meisten (und ich!) abraten. Die Magura Julie ist günstig und eine sehr gute Bremse!! Ich fahre sie auch und hab bis jetzt rein garnichts zu meckern. Maximalleistung reicht völlig aus, Dosierung geht auch sehr gut, Druckpunkt schön hart...=> für mich gibt es im Moment keinen Grund sie durch ne teurere Bremse zu ersetzten! (Ausnahme: wenn man etwas schwerer ist oder eher Downhilllastig fährt!)


----------



## carloz (2. November 2004)

@hardtail_chris:

servus und ersma Glückwunsch zu deiner Wahl 
Die Manitou nimmste wegen dem Gewicht ? Hat die auch 80mm ?
Ich hab die Ronin druff. Bis jetzt bin ich begeistert von dem Teil.
Bügelt soweit alles glatt und mit etwas Pflege meckert die kein bisschen.
Okay die Einstellungen am Anfang waren schon eine kleine Hürde.
Und die Marta als disc ? Die habsch uch druff. Bremspower reichlich 
Loiusechen würds aber sicher auch tun. So schwer isse ja nun auch nich gegenüber der Marta.

Die WCS Dinger hab ich auch dran, also Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Lenker.
Musste halt schaun, wie du preislich dann nich über die 2000 kommst.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## daif (2. November 2004)

@carloz
wenn er wegen des Geldes überlegt ob er überhaupt discs nehmen soll, dann ist die Marta wohl n bissl zu teuer


----------



## hardtail_chris (2. November 2004)

hallo zusammen,

danke für die bisherigen anmerkungen.

eine disc bremse wäre natürlich super wobei ich leider sagen muss, dass die marta wohl preislich flach fällt. insofern kommt nur eine günstigere scheibenbremse ins haus. wusste gar nicht, dass die xt-disc schrott ist!?!

trotzdem muss ich bei max 2000 euro bleiben.

die manitou skareb hat mir der händler emphohlen. denke die hat 100mm federweg. 

würdet ihr grundsätzlich von einer felgenbremse abraten???
mir drängt sich halt der verdacht auf, dass das eine günstige notlösung ist, da die bremse VR + HR plus Laufräder auf dem freien Markt schon für 220 Euro zu haben sind.
was gibts für alternativen zum laufradsatz??? wie ist der mavic crossland???

grüße
chris


----------



## wondermike (2. November 2004)

Also zu Felgen- vs. Scheibenbremsen gibt es sicher 1000 Threads im Forum. War bis vor kurzem auch so ein Glaubenskrieg, aber so langsam setzt sich die Scheibe doch durch. Vorteile sind bessere Dosierbarkeit, Unempfindlichkeit gegen Nässe (die größte Schwäche der Felgenbremsen), geringere Handkräfte (merkt man wirklich auf langen Abfahrten) und bessere Power. Nimm leiber gleich von Anfang an die Scheibe, Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Ich würde zur Julie raten, die ist billiger und besser als die XT. Marta oder Louise wären zwar auch schön, sprengen aber das Budget und sind nicht so viel besser. Mit den Pro Teilen kann man auch leben, bloß wirst Du dann halt bald wieder mit dem tunen anfangen, da ist es besser, gleich in den sauren Apfel zu beißen.


----------



## 007ike (2. November 2004)

Vorsicht Freunde, die XT Scheibe ist bei weitem kein Schrott! Besser als eine Julie ist die mal locker! Kann ich dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung sagen, habe und hatte schon beide Teile (u.a.). Wenn du schon so ein bike nimmst, dann doch bitte mit XT Disk und DC Hebel. Du hast ja geschrieben XT 04, d.h. du hast ein Inversschaltwerk und das funktoniert am Besten mit DC, auch eigene Erfahrung und nicht nur vom hören sagen!!!
Also das müßte für 2000 schon gehen! Wäre mir aber auch noch etwas wert.

Ritchey Pro Parts sind nur unwesendlich schwerer als die WCS Teile (und Kult sind keine von beiden!), aber ein gutes stück billiger! Hier wirklich lieber Pro nehmen und ne Disk, als WCS und V-brake!
Gewichtmäßig müßte so ein bike bei 11 kg liegen. Der Rahmen ist zwar nicht der leichteste, aber alles andere ist nicht schwer, bis auf den LRsatz.


----------



## 007ike (2. November 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Also zu Felgen- vs. Scheibenbremsen gibt es sicher 1000 Threads im Forum. War bis vor kurzem auch so ein Glaubenskrieg, aber so langsam setzt sich die Scheibe doch durch. Vorteile sind bessere Dosierbarkeit, Unempfindlichkeit gegen Nässe (die größte Schwäche der Felgenbremsen), geringere Handkräfte (merkt man wirklich auf langen Abfahrten) und bessere Power. Nimm leiber gleich von Anfang an die Scheibe, Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Ich würde zur Julie raten, die ist billiger und besser als die XT. Marta oder Louise wären zwar auch schön, sprengen aber das Budget und sind nicht so viel besser. Mit den Pro Teilen kann man auch leben, bloß wirst Du dann halt bald wieder mit dem tunen anfangen, da ist es besser, gleich in den sauren Apfel zu beißen.


Die XT Scheibe liegt deutlich auf Louise Power! Ist um Welten leichter zu pfelgen als ne Magura und ruhiger! Das sage ich die nach 7 Paar Louise in 3 Jahren!(Was jetzt nicht heißen soll, das die schlecht sind, aber ich will damit sagen, dass ich die genau kenne!)
Aber auf alle Fälle ne Scheibe nehmen wenn du ernsthaft Rad fährst, als gelegentlicher Tourer kann man darüber nachdenken. Fährst aber auch mal im Regen und bei Schlamm usw, Disk!!!

Und wie schon gesagt, nimm die Pro Teile, denn auch bei WCS zieht es dich irgandwann mal zu schönen, edlen Teilen. Leicht sind beide, macht bei Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze gerade mal zusammen 84g aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (2. November 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht Freunde, die XT Scheibe ist bei weitem kein Schrott! Besser als eine Julie ist die mal locker! Kann ich dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung sagen, habe und hatte schon beide Teile (u.a.). Wenn du schon so ein bike nimmst, dann doch bitte mit XT Disk und DC Hebel. Du hast ja geschrieben XT 04, d.h. du hast ein Inversschaltwerk und das funktoniert am Besten mit DC, auch eigene Erfahrung und nicht nur vom hören sagen!!!
> Also das müßte für 2000 schon gehen! Wäre mir aber auch noch etwas wert.
> 
> Ritchey Pro Parts sind nur unwesendlich schwerer als die WCS Teile (und Kult sind keine von beiden!), aber ein gutes stück billiger! Hier wirklich lieber Pro nehmen und ne Disk, als WCS und V-brake!
> Gewichtmäßig müßte so ein bike bei 11 kg liegen. Der Rahmen ist zwar nicht der leichteste, aber alles andere ist nicht schwer, bis auf den LRsatz.



DC würde ich mir auf keinen fall ans rad schrauben. so ein bremshebelherumgegurke passt vielleicht an ein rennrad, aber an einem bike??? schnitzel isst man doch auch nicht mit stäbchen.

zu magura bremsen: hab 3 verschiedene von denen eine 1998 louise, eine 2002 marta und eine 2004 louise fr... keine machte irgendwelche ungewöhnlichen probleme. zu den xt scheibenbremsen: die würde ich gern mal in vorarlberg am bei einer abfahrt ins rheintal testen  

ritchey teile ist halt ganz ordentliche taiwanware...  

grüsse

onkel willi


----------



## hardtail_chris (2. November 2004)

danke bis hierher...sehr interessant mal vesch. meinungen zu hören.

du hast recht bzgl. dem unterschied pro-wcs teile. recht viel gewicht ist nicht mehr rauszuholen. 

gut die entscheidung zu disc scheint gefallen zu sein.
belibt nur noch die frage nach einer alternative zum laufradsatz.
falls der sprung von hs33 zu xt disk bzw. julie nicht zu groß ist müsste nur noch ein ordentlicher laufradsatz her. der momentane ist ja nur 0815.

irgendwelche ideen?
wie ist der schon angesprochene mavic crossland bzw. crossroc?
mit schlächen oder ohne?

grüße
chris


----------



## 007ike (2. November 2004)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> DC würde ich mir auf keinen fall ans rad schrauben. so ein bremshebelherumgegurke passt vielleicht an ein rennrad, aber an einem bike??? schnitzel isst man doch auch nicht mit stäbchen.
> 
> zu magura bremsen: hab 3 verschiedene von denen eine 1998 louise, eine 2002 marta und eine 2004 louise fr... keine machte irgendwelche ungewöhnlichen probleme. zu den xt scheibenbremsen: die würde ich gern mal in vorarlberg am bei einer abfahrt ins rheintal testen
> 
> ...


Mein Freund, bist schon mal DC gefahren? Wenn ja würdest du so einen Quatsch nicht schreiben und ich hab mit meinen XT schon 2000 hm am Stück ohne Probleme vernichtet.

Leute schreibt doch mal was zu Dingen die ihr wirklich kennt! 
Mit den Bremsen hab ich mich nicht ganz richtig ausgedrückt, die Maguras machen wenig Probleme, wenn du vor 2004 mit ner Louise Pech hattest (was öfters vorkam) dann war sie mehr im Service als am bike! Grundsätzlich gehe ich aber mal davon aus, das sie so funktioniert wie der Hersteller das will, dann ist ne XT Bremse (ich spreche jetzt vom neuen Modell) noch unproblematischer! Denn irgendwann muß man auch mal ne Diskbremse reinigen und Beläge wechseln und so ein Zeug und da ist die XT noch leichter zu handhaben.


----------



## 007ike (2. November 2004)

hardtail_chris schrieb:
			
		

> danke bis hierher...sehr interessant mal vesch. meinungen zu hören.
> 
> du hast recht bzgl. dem unterschied pro-wcs teile. recht viel gewicht ist nicht mehr rauszuholen.
> 
> ...



Günstig und gut sind die Hügi Qnyx mit DT 4.1d Felgen. Besser sind die 240s  
Als Felge sind die Mavic auch nicht schlecht, aber ich denke die DT sind noch ne Spur stabieler. So kommst du aber langsam an 2500  

Ist immer das selber beim bikekauf.

Mavic System Räder sind auch nicht schlecht, aber Preis zu Gewicht sind sie schlechter. Ist aber auch persönlicher Geschmack, denn optisch sind die Dinger klasse!
Und damit passen sie auch gut zu einem Bergwerk!


----------



## carloz (2. November 2004)

Eine kleine Frage: Warum bleibt man nich sachlich ? Das immer wieder kehrende pro/contra disc / Felge oder Magura vs. Shimpanski nervt echt   
Jeder hat doch was anderes und ist damit zufrieden denk ich.
Ich kann für mich nur von meinen Sachen sprechen, da ich sonst keine Möglichkeit habe / hatte was anderes zu testen.
Man wird sicherlich in der entsprechenden Preisregion mit beiden Marken (gibt ja noch mehr Brake Hersteller) zufireden sein können ?!
Ich hab 90 gramm Unterschied zw. Pro und WCS ? Na und ? Darum gings mir ja garnicht. Mir gefiel der WCS Vorbau und ich hatte mir dann die andern Teile eben auch genommen. Ohne Hintergedanken.
Hätte man sparen können. War halt noch drinne im budget.
Wenn man natürlich im Rahmen von sagen wir jetzt den angesprochenen 2 Kilouronen bleiben muss, dann muss man sich doch eh laufend fragen: Ist das wirklich nötig, bzw. sinnvoll ?
Meine Tante hat die Julie am Radl und ich hab die eingebremst.
Kann nix schlechtes für nen Kurztest sagen. Ordentlich Verzögerung, usw.
Die XT Disc wird das gleiche, oder eben auch etwas mehr bieten.
Einfach Preise vergleichen - anbaun lassen oder halt selber baun und dann fahrn und sich freuen   
Da kannste jetzt denk ich mal nich viel verkehrt machen, wobei du ja den richtigen Rahmen eh schon gefunden hast 

Naja, sei´s drum ! Ihr Shimpanski Liebhaber und Magura WarriorZ !
Ihr Felgenbremser und DiscJockeys !
Make rides not war...oder so 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## guerilla (2. November 2004)

mit der XT komplettgruppe '04 wirst du kaum was falsch machen können. allerdings würde ICH auch normale trigger + bremshebel der DC in jedem fall vorziehen.

dazu ritchey pro riser, vorbau, sattelstütze und dt swiss 4.1 mit dt onyx oder xt naben und du hast ein grundsolides und dennoch nicht schweres bike   

gabel würde ich vielleiht eher eine andere vorziehen. wieviel wiegst du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (2. November 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Freund, bist schon mal DC gefahren? Wenn ja würdest du so einen Quatsch nicht schreiben und ich hab mit meinen XT schon 2000 hm am Stück ohne Probleme vernichtet.
> 
> Leute schreibt doch mal was zu Dingen die ihr wirklich kennt!
> Mit den Bremsen hab ich mich nicht ganz richtig ausgedrückt, die Maguras machen wenig Probleme, wenn du vor 2004 mit ner Louise Pech hattest (was öfters vorkam) dann war sie mehr im Service als am bike! Grundsätzlich gehe ich aber mal davon aus, das sie so funktioniert wie der Hersteller das will, dann ist ne XT Bremse (ich spreche jetzt vom neuen Modell) noch unproblematischer! Denn irgendwann muß man auch mal ne Diskbremse reinigen und Beläge wechseln und so ein Zeug und da ist die XT noch leichter zu handhaben.



bin froh das dc gedöns nicht fahren zu müssen - und die bikes die das dingen hatten, hab ich wieder ohne abschiedsschmerz abgestellt   waren zum glück nur test- oder leihräder. ich schalte lieber mit dem dreh!
ich find: wenn schon shimanski, dann aber getrennte bremshebel und eine klassiche sti/rapifire oder wie die sich jedes jahr anders nennen.
dann kannst dir gleich oder später mal andere bremsen hinbauen. von mir aus auch avid, hayes, formula oder hope
zusätzlich legst du dich mit shimanski noch auf centerlock fest, ganz toll...

sprech auch nicht von einer normalen 2000 hm abfahrt, sondern nur von einer 1000 hm... da will ich die bremse mal sehen, vor allem die beläge.

warum soll eine xt pflegeleichter sein? ob du jetzt die beläge von oben oder unten reinsteckst?? so ein zeug?? bremsleitung kürzen oder was meinst du?
federsplint oder normaler splint? 

dein

onkel willi


----------



## Fettkloß (2. November 2004)

DC --- hässlicher gehts nicht , müsste eigendlich UC heissen -- wie ugly control


----------



## raffic (2. November 2004)

Hab auch die dt swiss 4.1 + onyx naben ist meiner meinung nach ne gute kombination. Must Du mal gucken gibt es teilweise zu echt guten Preisen.
Hab meine Laufräder auch echt günstig bekommen. War ne Anzeige in irgendeiner Bikezeizung weiß aber nichtmehr in welcher oder woher. Schau einfach mal.
gruß
raffic


----------



## hardtail_chris (2. November 2004)

@all
bleiben wir sachlich und vermeiden wir streitigkeiten.
jeder hat irgendwo seine vorlieben und die soll er auch vertreten ohne die anderen schlecht zu reden außer man hat sie auf herz und nieren getestet und kann mängel begründen.

@guerilla
ich wiege knapp unter 70kg
was hast du für alternativen für die federgabel?
skareb sind m.E. super jedoch leidet oft die steifigkeit

grüße
chris


----------



## wondermike (2. November 2004)

@007ike
Ich finde es nicht gerade prickelnd, wie Du hier allen, die anderer Meinung sind als Du, pauschal Unwissenheit unterstellst. Ich bin jetzt z.B. schon öfter mit DC rumgefahren und bin mir 100%ig sicher, dass mir so ein Zeugs nie und nimmer ans Bike kommt. Auch die XT-Scheiben haben mich bisher in keiner Weise überzeugt.


----------



## daif (2. November 2004)

wow, da hat sich doch tasächlich ein DC Freund hierher verirrt  
@007like
Nich böse sein, du bist sicher schon tausende Räder und Km mehr gefahren als ich, aber das sagt auch nicht mehr aus, als dass dir die DC's gefallen und die XT Bremsen auch.
Und gerade zum Thema Bremsen: Über den enormen Belagverschleiß der XT hab ich schon tausende schimpfen hören
Ausserdem vertraue ich was objektive Bremskraft angeht lieber einem Labortest/Prüfsandtest  als irgendeiner Meinung eines Einzelnen.
Zum Thema "XT auf Louiseniveau": Die aktuelle XT wurde auf dem Prüfstand getestet und lag auf Maguraniveau........allerdings auf Julieniveau!!!!! Siehe MB Testspecial!!

Mag sein dass hier manche (auch ich) nicht immer 100ig objektiv sind und etwas shimanoabgeneigt, aber das ist menschlich...
Du machst ja das selbe nur andersrum.
Und ich glaube mit deiner XTdisc-Liebe gehörst du einer Minderheit an!

Soll der Chris selber mal ne XT mit DC fahren und normale Schalthebel mit ner Magura und selbst entscheiden oder???
Ich will niemand den Spass an ner XT disc und DC nehmen, aber ich für meinen Teil finde zumindest das DC grausam und die größte Fehlentwicklung seit langem...(vielleicht bin ich (und die anderen millionen DC-Hasser) ja auch nur zu blöd??   )

bloß nicht den Humor verlieren  
grüße,
David

@chris
die Pro-Teile von Ritchey reichen völlig aus, tunen kannst du immer noch, ich würde auf WCS verzichten!! (ACHTUNG, die WCS Stütze gibts bei Achtiosports.de für 37,90!!! Wäre evtl ne Überlegung wert)


----------



## 007ike (2. November 2004)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> dann kannst dir gleich oder später mal andere bremsen hinbauen. von mir aus auch avid, hayes, formula oder hope
> zusätzlich legst du dich mit shimanski noch auf centerlock fest, ganz toll...
> 
> sprech auch nicht von einer normalen 2000 hm abfahrt, sondern nur von einer 1000 hm... da will ich die bremse mal sehen, vor allem die beläge.
> ...



Also mit dem festlegen gebe ich dir völlig recht. Und ja, jeder hat beim schalten seine Vorlieben, auch klar. 
Aber warum das andere System schlecht machen. Bei DC gibts ganz klar den Nachteil, das du z.Z nur Schimano fahren kannst. Magura ist mir persönlich auch sympatischer, alleine weils ein deutsches Produkt ist.
Mit DC bist du aber bei jedem Rennen überlegen, da du mit einem schnellen (kurzen) Griff drei Gänge hoch schalten kannst. Auch kannst du vom barend aus schalten und schalten und bremsen geht gleichzeitig.
Sprich DC hat auch Vorteile, daher denke ich sollte man es nicht gleich schlecht machen und wenn jemand ein neues bike kauft und fragt, was geht, dann sollten die Vorteile und Nachteile klar sein.
Grip Shift kann ich nicht leiden, aber was solls?
Beim Putzen kommst du bei XT und XTR viel besser an die Kolben und kannst sie richtig schön putzen (ok macht man 2 mal im Jahr, aber es hat mir einfach besser gefallen, da es so schön gründlich geht), bei Magura kannst du die Kolben nur von einer Seite reinigen. Die Beläge zu wechseln ist bei Magura etwas fummelig, fällt einem erst auf, wenn man mal XT Beläge gewechelt hat und sieht wie schön schnell und einfach so was sein kann.
Im Prinzip sind das alles keine Kaufargumente, aber die dumme Behauptung XT sei Schei$$e, kann man nicht gelten lassen.
Auch hier muß der persönliche Geschmack entscheiden, ich kann sie ihm aber ruhigsten Gewissens empfehlen.
Ach ja, du kannst sicher sein, das meine Abfahrten hart genug waren um die Bremse empfehlen zu können.
Noch ein Wort zu Centerlock, hier gibt es inzwischen für alle Arten alternativen, d.h. man kann an Centerlocknaben mit Adapter Scheiben anderer Hersteller montieren und du brauchst kein Centerlock für Schimano, da es ja noch die XT Scheibe mit 6 Schrauben gibt. Alle bekannt, oder?

@carloz ich fahre auch wcs und finde es gut, aber du hast es ja schon geschrieben, wenn man ein festes Budget hat, dann sollte man Pro vorziehen. 
Ich denke auch, das man heute bei Scheiben von Magura oder Schimano nicht viel verkehrt machen kann, da die inzwischen echt ausgereift sind.


----------



## 007ike (2. November 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> @007ike
> Ich finde es nicht gerade prickelnd, wie Du hier allen, die anderer Meinung sind als Du, pauschal Unwissenheit unterstellst. Ich bin jetzt z.B. schon öfter mit DC rumgefahren und bin mir 100%ig sicher, dass mir so ein Zeugs nie und nimmer ans Bike kommt. Auch die XT-Scheiben haben mich bisher in keiner Weise überzeugt.



Ok ok war vielleicht etwas voreilig! Aber weißt du, so richtig gut fand ich DC erst nach ner Woche Eingewöhnung und die meisten hier im Forum haben einfach Vorurteile, da die Magazine die Teile schlecht machen. OK wirklich schön kann man die Hebel wirklich nicht finden.

Wenn du ne eingefahrene XT Bremse gefahren bist, solltest du keinen Unterschied zur Louise merken was die Bremskraft angeht. Aber du merkst einen deutlich besseren Druckpunkt und eine bessere Dosierbarkeit!

Mit dem Verschleiß der Beläge ist das so ne Sache. Ich hatte welche die hielten wie die Magura Belägr über 3000km, aber leider auch schon welche die ohne Grund nach 500 km fertig waren. Das hatte ich bei Magura noch nicht. Die Streuung scheint bei Shimano etwas höher zu sein.

He gibt es hier im Forum echt noch jemand der den Magazinen glaubt  

Aber du hast schon recht, ich glaube im Forum grundsätzlich auch keinem einzelnen, schon gar nicht wenn er alleine ist 

He bevor ich es vergesse, die Gabel würde ich bei deinem Gewicht schön drann lassen! Die ist wirklich gut, echt, auch wenn ich als einzelner so was behaupte ohne einen Test in ner Zeitschrift darüber nenen zu können....


----------



## daif (2. November 2004)

@007ike
töööötöööö töööötöööö tööööötööööö
oh ja ich bin so naiv und "vertraue" diesen Teufelszeitungen!!
sagen wir so, ich messe ihnen einen höheren Stellenwert bei als dir  Denn wie du selbst gemerkt hast driften Meinungen sehr weit auseinander, ein Test (ich meine hier Prüfstandtests) gibt aber bei ordentlicher Durchführung immer ein ziemlich gleichbleibendes Bild ab, da er nicht durch persönliche Vorlieben beeinflusst wird! (sowas heisst dann glaub ich "objektivität" oder so)

(edit: für alle die gelesen haben was hier stand...ich sollte mich nicht verleiten lassen,.... )

und übrigens, bei 70Kg würde ich auch nix gegen die Skareb sagen, auch wenn die Zeitschriften sie verschreien  

iissäää now


----------



## Nomercy (2. November 2004)

hardtail_chris schrieb:
			
		

> @nomercy und wondermike
> 
> ich hatte eigentlich auch an scheibenbremsen gedacht aber anscheinend passen die nicht in den preisrahmen. ich will max 2000 euros anlegen. pedale und sattel brauch ich gar nicht.
> 
> ...


Hallo Chris, ich bins nochmal zu Deiner Frage:

Habe gerade mein Bike (ohne lose Teile) gewogen:





In meiner jetzigen Konfiguration (kein Leichtbau), exakt: 12,0kg.

Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: Ach ja, ich l-i-e-b-e meine XT disc 2003 am Mercury, wegen ihrer doch recht guten Funktion bzgl. Druckpunkt und Dosierbarkeit, sowie auch wegen der geilen Optik. Nur beim Alpencross, unter ziemlich extremen Abfahrts-Bedingungen, stieß sie mit gelegentlichem Fading an ihre Grenzen.
Aber zu einer hydraulischen Disc (ab Magura Julie - Niveau) würde ich Dir so oder so absolut raten. Die Disc hat inzwischen deutlich mehr Vor- als Nachteile gegenüber V-Brakes. Überaus wichtig ist, daß sie gut erstmontiert ist, also richtig plan und zentriert ist. Einfach mal die Räder frei durchdrehen, da sollte auch nach mehrmaligen Betätigen nix schleifen. Da ist der aufbauende Händler gefragt!
An mein neues ENDURO kommt übrigends die Luise FR.

P.S.2: Und nochmal zum Preis. Ich denke nicht, daß Dein Angebot schlecht ist. Die Komponenten werden halt immer teurer. Und meine Manitou Skareb comp (habe sie heute als Reservegabel), war damals auch nur Basismodell (allerdings bin ich Stahlfederfreak).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

